# Lagos - Fitness/Gym



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a fitness centre/gym in or near the centre of Lagos that is suitable for an older person - 65 year - who used to do geriatric circuit training (non aquatic) and some odd gym sessions back in the UK, and who would like to get back to some fitness routine?

Many thanks


----------

